# Skirting and Underpinning



## Jonathan Shoemaker (Jul 16, 2017)

I am remodeling a house and have torn down all the skirting/underpinning from around it.  I would like to replace it back and need to see what the requirements are.  I can't find any info on skirting/underpinning in the international building code.  I do random google searches as well and don't come up with anything useful.  Maybe I am using slang and not the proper words.  I am new to using the building code books, normally I would of just cut some sheet metal and placed them vertical all the way around the house, but we have a building inspector who is less than helpful who is coming around now.  This is in Texas and there are no amendments to the local code.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2017)

Regular built house?

Not mobile home?

What is the measurement of this skirting from  the ground up??

Why do you think it is needed?


----------



## Jonathan Shoemaker (Jul 16, 2017)

cda said:


> Regular built house?
> 
> Not mobile home?
> 
> ...



It is a wood frame home, not a mobile home.  The highest portion is 1-1/2 feet from the ground to where it will be hidden behind the siding.  I feel it is necessary for cosmetic, hide pipes, shelter pipes, to keep animals from under the house, and all houses I see have skirting


----------



## JCraver (Jul 17, 2017)

So the house is built on piers?

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Jonathan Shoemaker (Jul 17, 2017)

JCraver said:


> So the house is built on piers?
> 
> Can you post a picture?



It's a pier and beam house.  If that does not work, imagine a trailer house.  I want to put skirting around it.  I can't find the correct words to look up in the IBC to find out how to do it and the restrictions.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

My guess would be no wood, but guessing almost anything else exterior rated works


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

Crawl space wall??

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...awing.jpg&sp=53b57e41cc2b910667ef894c8bb49bb4


Is this you trying to figure out how to close the space????


https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...04/58.jpg&sp=cdeb3d9d21c6928c3a8d41f3ff03ba16


----------



## JCraver (Jul 17, 2017)

Is the house in a flood plain, and/or are there flood-resistant design features required?

Most folks around here would use exposed-fastener barn metal in this application or, less frequently, that crappy vinyl mobile home underpinning.


----------



## Jonathan Shoemaker (Jul 17, 2017)

cda said:


> Crawl space wall??
> 
> https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http://www.brownandsonsconstruction.com/portals/0/Images/crawl-space-drawing.jpg&sp=53b57e41cc2b910667ef894c8bb49bb4
> 
> ...




Yes, that is exactly it.  

I normal use tin roofing sheets, either vertical or horizontal.  Now that I am being held to building to code, I am trying to figure out if that meets code.  I however can't find anything for under pinning or skirting, which is what I call it.  It could be called something else.  I am trying to build it the "proper" way, so I am want to find it in the code book.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 18, 2017)

The big thing for crawl spaces is usually ventilation in order to prevent a buildup of dampness coming up from the soil below. 

Our code allows ventilation to be through natural or mechanical means, minimum of 0.1 square meters of unobstructed vent area for every 50 square meters of floor area, the vents must be uniformly distributed on opposite sides of the building and designed to prevent the entry of snow, rain and insects.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 28, 2017)

Were this CA this might be considered Knee walls and they would require seismic reinforcement. In Tx I believe the concern would/should be both cosmetic, air ventilation, mold protection and vermin infestation protection. Most durable materials (some you have mentioned) would work. If it were up to Frank Geary he would just wrap it with chainlink or sheepwire.


----------

